# planning permission



## rob22911

Does anyone know the process for planning permission for interior in Italy
I've heard you complete an application submit it to the municipale not sure if it costs or how much?
And if they don't contact you within 30 days you can go ahead?
I was thinking of changing a window into french doors any info would be most appreciated
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Arturo.c

rob22911 said:


> Does anyone know the process for planning permission for interior in Italy
> I've heard you complete an application submit it to the municipale not sure if it costs or how much?
> And if they don't contact you within 30 days you can go ahead?
> I was thinking of changing a window into french doors any info would be most appreciated
> Thanks
> Rob


If I were you, I wouldn't change a thing in my house before seeking the advice of a "geometra" or an "architetto". That's because they know how properly draft and submit the DIA (dichiarazione di inizio attività) to the relevant authorities. It will cost you a few hundred Euros, but it's worth doing things by the book.

Since the job involves a change in the outside aspect of your home, if you just get started on your own as soon as you get to work you'll hear the "Polizia Municipale" knocking at your door (very likely called in by your not-so-friendly neighbours) with a "cease and desist" order.


----------



## rob22911

Arturo.c said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't change a thing in my house before seeking the advice of a "geometra" or an "architetto". That's because they know how properly draft and submit the DIA (dichiarazione di inizio attività) to the relevant authorities. It will cost you a few hundred Euros, but it's worth doing things by the book.
> 
> Since the job involves a change in the outside aspect of your home, if you just get started on your own as soon as you get to work you'll hear the "Polizia Municipale" knocking at your door (very likely called in by your not-so-friendly neighbours) with a "cease and desist" order.


Hi Arturo
Right thanks for that take on board what your saying do it by the book
or there could be problems thanks for your advice
Rob


----------



## italy

actually the DIA exists no more.. its called a SCIA and the rules around it have changed..with both of these however it is possible to do things yourself in the sense that you vist the comune planning technician and if he can be of help he will be and assist you with filling out the application...

of course the initial thing is to get a verbal answer as to if the work in principal can go ahead.. be aware with strict rules now on all restoration works it will have to have conformity standards as regards italian thermal requirements .. but to be honest if the house has no architectural restrictions and you are not increasing the width of the opening this is a very simple form to fill in ..


----------



## rob22911

Hi Italy ( again )
Thanks once again for your advice I will visit the comune planning technician I wouldn't be increasing the width only the length do you think it maybe a problem in your experience?
Thanks
Rob


----------



## italy

the length is much easier but has to be above the minimum height for doorways.. width is problematic because of lintels and regulations regarding how far an opening is from an intersecting main wall.. take photos and drawings of what you are planning and ask ... if you can do it you will get the form..the scia and fill it in with more detailed plans..


----------



## rob22911

Hi Italy
Thats great thanks for your advice I will take photos and drawings and see if it is acceptable with the comune I'll let you know what happens
Thanks again
Rob


----------

